

I would have quit Pinboard in early 2011 if (...) - thibaut_barrere
https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/361919814526177280

======
nakedgremlin
Of all the pricing structures, I really enjoyed Maciej's approach. From the
site:

 _Users pay a one-time signup fee of around ten dollars. The fee goes up by a
fractional penny with each new user._

 _The signup fee helps keep the site from growing too fast, and keeps Pinboard
spam-free._

[https://pinboard.in/about/](https://pinboard.in/about/)

